# Splayed Leg question



## I<3MyRolf (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a month old budgie with splayed legs and I've been bringing them together with the use of a bandage that I would remove and replace as it was soiled. My issue is that this parakeet does not attempt to stand on his own and prefers to lie on his stomach and push himself around. He mostly keeps his legs to the sides and behind himself instead of under him and I do try encouraging the correct position by having him in my hand. I've been hand feeding him while we are treating his splayed leg because his other nest mates would lie on him which doesn't really help. He's still not very trusting of me so each time I have to change his bandage or feeding time...it almost becomes world war 3. What I'm concerned is that I'll fix the splayed legs but he won't want to bother with standing. Does anyone know of any kind of therapies that I can employ? 

I do know of a vet in the area but it'll be 2 days before I can get the budgie in and they're really expensive. 

Here's a picture. I do have to redo the bandages here but I'm thinking about doing the makeup pad since it'd be a little harder for him to move his legs back behind him. I also put him in this little cup too so he doesn't lie down. 

I know that being an older budgie it's going to take more time which I don't mind, I just want to give him the best chance at not scooting around on his tummy for the rest of his life, not that I wouldn't make him a birdie skateboard or something.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww , how cute he is, I hope you can help him.. That pic in the cup is too precious!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

What you're doing may be good for your bird, but I think you should have applied the sponge pad method here to fix his legs properly. When did you came to know of his condition? I think a month-old budgie might not have very good chances of normal legs but still you can try this effective method. You must also feed him lots of calcium supplements which can reverse the effects if caught early enough. Below is a link for a very useful article about splayed legs -

Splayed Legs In Budgie Babies - Health Questions and Tips - The Budgerigar Breeders Club Inc. Budgie Community Forums


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take a look at this thread as it will give you the information needed for the proper treatment.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/184073-splayed-leg-prevention-treatment.html*


----------



## I<3MyRolf (Mar 23, 2012)

I've read those articles, but my problem is in getting him to stand because he's used to laying on his stomach. I'm shaving cuttlebone into his feed and mixing it in before I give it to him because he's not weaned yet. I'll just keep doing that and keep him in his cup and should he make it I'll give him spinach and steamed carrots. Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you take the bandages off, can you gently give him "physical therapy" by very carefully moving his little legs and feet around as if he's walking?

If you press against his feet does he close his toes around your finger? I'm wondering if he has a neurological problem in addition to the splayed legs.

How frequently each day do you put him on your hand and try to help him stand on his legs?
I'd recommend doing it several times throughout the day. 
Everything you can do to help strengthen his muscles is going to be helpful.

Have you consulted with an Avian Vet for any professional advice on treatment options to help the little fellow build his strength and stamina?*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Splayed*

Both excellent Articles on Splayed legs. Please keep us informed on the chicks progress. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

